# Old car at pictured rocks



## John markel (Nov 14, 2018)

Does anyone know where the old car is at pictured rocks I remember seeing it a few years ago and wanted to go find it again but I was hoping someone would have the cordents for were it is I looked online and could find it


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

John markel said:


> Does anyone know where the old car is at pictured rocks I remember seeing it a few years ago and wanted to go find it again but I was hoping someone would have the cordents for were it is I looked online and could find it


Never heard of it.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Google is your friend

https://www.google.com/search?q=old...69i57j69i60.6412j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------

